# rabbit hunting



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Me and my dad are new to hunting and i was wondering where is a good place to go?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The desert is good.... seems like the cottons love rock so if you can find a radio playing it... just kidding. They really do seem to find rock appealing though. Gravel pits, rocky gullies or ledge rock with some greasewood nearby seems to hold them all the time.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

My dad and I used to go out to Bonanza, SE of Vernal near the Co. border. More cottontails than you can shake a stick at, and very, very few people. Haven't been out there in a while, but even in their downswing, there's quite a few out there.

Also, Sulphurdale- N. of Beaver. It's a drive, but worth it.

The West Desert is alright, but it gets a lot of pressure. Be sure to wear some blaze orange if you go out there, and take the first shot you get- they flush far out, and run hard.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What about snowshoe hare? I'd really like to find some and fry them up. Anyone have some good spots they will share?


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

I've seen snowshoes up by Snowville.
Also: Soapstone, Monte Cristo, Trout Creek (N of Strawberry), and Smith and Morehouse Res.
It's been a while, but I know they're in there. Keep your eyes open for Bobcats and Ermine too!


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

mr_sweeten said:


> I've seen snowshoes up by Snowville.


These are probably white tailed jackerabbits the snowshoe's are usually in the pines at high elevation.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

For Rabbit Hunting find where theirs sagebrush thats where we find ours


----------

